# Drag/Drop Windows 8



## GHNelson (22 May 2013)

Hi Crew
I know there's a few wiz-kids on here who work with Computers.
I have a massive Music collection ..as per above i would like to drag&drop some of those music files in to certain folders...and re-organise them.
Apparently this function doesn't work in Windows 8?...Well done Microsoft 
Can anyone help with a solution?
I've tried various fixes none work 

Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Steve Smith (22 May 2013)

Depends what you mean by drag and drop, and where you're trying to do it...

I'm sitting on a Windows 8 PC, which I work with on a daily basis and I have no issues dragging and dropping stuff, but I'm using a mouse... If you're using it with "touch" then dragging stuff is a bit weird. But even then, you can select all the folders/files and just use cut and paste.

If you're on a standard PC, just go to the desktop and use it like you would Windows 7. The main difference (put simply) is the lack of a start button, but that's not an issue really.


----------



## GHNelson (22 May 2013)

Hi Steve
Thanks for the reply....here's the problem.
Say i open up my music folder..and what to drag a specific album into a numbered order....Too keep them numerical.
The album will move but will not drop between two other albums....there is a vertical bar when you drop into the space...on Vista/XP. 
Example move Album 3....between Album 2 and 4.
I am using a mouse...google up Drag/Drop Windows 8 for more user problems.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## ian_m (22 May 2013)

Start button easily rectified Get the Start menu back with Start8™! for $4.99. I am using it at the moment at work.


----------



## GHNelson (22 May 2013)

Got Shell.


----------



## Steve Smith (22 May 2013)

What are you using to move stuff about Hogan? Sounds like you're in a music app or something. Normal windows explorer/my computer file browser behaviour wouldn't necessarily allow what you're describing as it would be automatically sorting the folders alphabetically/by date/by size depending on what criteria you had set.

Are you using the in built music app?  Or dragging into it from a file browser window or something?


----------



## GHNelson (22 May 2013)

No Steve...im in the My Music Folder.
Ripping Music on the WMP.
Yes it does sort them but it gets confused..mixes them up a tad... sure wont drag and drop files within the folder try it.
hoggie


----------



## Steve Smith (22 May 2013)

You may need to check your folder sorting options.  It may be grouping stuff together, it may be sorting by artist or some other property that you hadn't noticed.  Looking at my music folder, currently it's sorted alphabetically by folder name.  So if I had "Album1", "Album2", and "Album3" they would be shown in that order.  You can't drag stuff up and place it inbetween other folders as it's already sorted alphabetically.  That's just not how Windows (any version) works.  I can't imagine how you would of done this in Windows XP.

The music folder is actually called a Library.  As such, it has some funky rules applied to it, hence all the sorting options where it can pick up all of the album info from ID3 tags on the MP3s etc.  A library isn't an actual folder, more of a container that potentially several sources of files are mungded into one container.


----------



## GHNelson (22 May 2013)

Steve....Cheers
Yes i can understand that the music is in the Library.
On the drag and drop of folders...I have a Vista machine also.... and it has that option.
Gonna check my Windows 7 Netbook.
I will soldier on and try to find the solution.
hoggie


----------



## Bandersnatch (22 May 2013)

I would check what Steve said to me it sounds like the folders aren't sorted properly there's two options "sort by", "group by". Used to cinfuse me when I first started using win7.


----------



## weejoe (22 May 2013)

You could rename Your Albums To start with a number ie  1a - 1b 1c  etc.
Joe


----------



## GHNelson (22 May 2013)

Cheers that's gonna take a long time .....Got about 9,000 Albums.
I've got nearly all the Now CDs....so these tend to get miss stored....i would like to keep them in sequence.
hoggie


----------



## Steve Smith (22 May 2013)

Best thing I could suggest is using ID3 tagging software and clean up all of your tags!  This is often the issue when it comes to iTunes/Media player etc etc.  Things get put all over the place unless your tags are nice and clean.


----------



## GHNelson (22 May 2013)

Yea could do Steve....Can you recommend any software.
Cheers


----------



## Steve Smith (22 May 2013)

I've used MP3Tag before.  It's pretty basic which means it's pretty straightforward.  You can batch edit a bunch of MP3s etc...

Mp3tag - the universal Tag Editor (ID3v2, MP4, OGG, FLAC, ...)

I also use MediaMonekey (free) as my media player, so last time I needed to do a bit of tag editing, I used this.


----------



## GHNelson (22 May 2013)

Cheers Steve...nice one .
Thanks for the link
I better get downloading.
hoggie


----------



## LondonDragon (23 May 2013)

Just download and install this: TeraCopy for Microsoft Windows - Code Sector

You can move things about with ease on any Windows


----------

